# Canada



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well just wanted to say I have accepted a job in Alberta province, at the oil sands near Ft McMurray. Its definitely a different environment considering vegetation and trees etc.. I have a camera with but its my wifes as mine was too big to carry on along with the necessities, so I opted for her much smaller one--but she didnt have a cable to hook up to it and download any to my laptop. As soon as I get the cable I'll post some pictures of some scenery and a sign they posted at every door entrance that I thought you all would get a kick out of. It (the sign) makes one realize just where they are and what is possible if you dont know your surroundings. Okay I'll stop with that and post as soon as I can. The locals are very friendly, however their taxes I hear arent, like to the tune of 48% of the paycheck!!!GEEZ...SO I went exempt. But thats a temporary thing till $10,880 then the reaming begins. The weather up here right now is wonderful, I have my window open and it feels like the air conditioner is on. I woke up this morning and the room was quite chilly but refreshing at the same time. I wish America was as tough on entry requirements, as I had to produce quite a bit of documentation to enter since I was coming to work as a welder (Alberta has a strict wleding code unlike any of Canadas other provinces). Just to enter I had to have a letter of Job Offering from the company here in Canada (you dont come in looking for work casually)--- buy a work permit (WP) for $150. Canadian (161.34 American) before I even had the chance to take my welding test, which I had to pass to even get the job! Nothing like a little pressure to make you sweat and strain. Going to town tomorrow, if I have time I'll get that cable, Might cost me a few "Loonies" and "Toonies" though! LOL right Hassell! Oh!! BTW I saw a big beautiful coyote trotting across a huge hayfield that was recently cut and furrowed up and drying before they baled it. His coat looked really nice compared to the coyotes down in the lower states.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW, that's quite a change. How long you going to be there?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck up there Ralph, stay warm !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Ralph, if the camera has an SD card or one similar just buy a card reader. They're like 20 bucks and have like 5 different ports you can put various cards into. It will upload pics just as easy with no software needed. Very handy if you use different kinds of cards for game cams or other devices. Forgot to add, have fun in the Great White north eh.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on your month of work, the camp your staying in might spoil you so you'll not want to leave, or at least until winter shows up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hassell, whats the law up there can he hunt coyote a?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Hassell, whats the law up there can he hunt coyote a?


 Far as I know a person needs to be with a guide while hunting in Alberta, here in BC I can get a permit to take someone coyote b hunting.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> WOW, that's quite a change. How long you going to be there?


 4 weeks was what we were told but the outage is until Nov 16th apx--hopefully I can stay a bit past 4.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> Good luck up there Ralph, stay warm !


 As long as it doesnt get below -20, then Im ok with it. Worked on Lake Michigan in Wisconsin all through their winter and it was -20. So I got used to it and learned how to layer and vent as well during exertion.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Hey Ralph, if the camera has an SD card or one similar just buy a card reader. They're like 20 bucks and have like 5 different ports you can put various cards into. It will upload pics just as easy with no software needed. Very handy if you use different kinds of cards for game cams or other devices. Forgot to add, have fun in the Great White north eh.....


 Trying to see where the sd card or whatever card it has in it is, my laptop has slots for three types except cf cards. Also it is my wifes camera so give me a few going into it now.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Trying to see where the sd card or whatever card it has in it is, my laptop has slots for three types except cf cards. Also it is my wifes camera so give me a few going into it now.


 Okay found the card and heres my stab at the pics.
This is the sign I mentioned earlier, its posted at the doors all inside the building (camp)







This is inside the small but functional rooms, two views.













This is my kind of roadside sign.







And this is coming into Ft.McMurray from the north headed south.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful country up there ! Love the sign too. I've stayed in places smaller than that for work. That one looks nice. Running water and all !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> Far as I know a person needs to be with a guide while hunting in Alberta, here in BC I can get a permit to take someone coyote b hunting.


That sucks! Is there anything you can do up there without someone holding your hand?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Antlerz22 I hope your getting union wages!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredator said:


> That sucks! Is there anything you can do up there without someone holding your hand?


 You guys are heading down that path also!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* that! Not going down that road! Americans are not going to give up that easy!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

azpredator said:


> That sucks! Is there anything you can do up there without someone holding your hand?


 Yes but your palms get hairy,


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm about 12 hours away if you want to shoot some sask yotes. Non residents aren't allowed to hunt coyotes here but I won't tell anyone


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Yes but your palms get hairy,


So in effect you'll be a "yankee" .....lmao
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And apparently a yanker also...... lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's what I meant by yankee....tell me Ralph. Who's your favorite little rascal....is it spanky ?









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Tommy Boy! Great flick! Probably not for Ralph's needs though. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> That's what I meant by yankee....tell me Ralph. Who's your favorite little rascal....is it spanky ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll in effect be both...(I hope, not that I reallly care Ralph , that's your business and i don't want to hear if you are not both ), simultaneously as a yanker would be the person doing the yanking to the yankee( the peson being yanked)


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok ok are you guys done YANKING my chain, wait a minute--you gotta be able to see to do that--sorry guys I forgot about your impairment--good thing those keyboards are in braille eh?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

saskredneck said:


> I'm about 12 hours away if you want to shoot some sask yotes. Non residents aren't allowed to hunt coyotes here but I won't tell anyone


 I appreciate the offers guys, but I have no wheels and when the layoff comes, they will fly us out pretty quickly. I hear they dont want us to drive because of all the congestion out here due to all the work going on. Not to mention the highway here is Albertas worse as far as fatalities are concerned. HWY 63?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> I appreciate the offers guys, but I have no wheels and when the layoff comes, they will fly us out pretty quickly. I hear they dont want us to drive because of all the congestion out here due to all the work going on. Not to mention the highway here is Albertas worse as far as fatalities are concerned. HWY 63?


they don't want us to drive? WOW! They sure do a lot of driving around here!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

azpredator said:


> they don't want us to drive? WOW! They sure do a lot of driving around here!


 The company I came to work for (Jacobs) through the Boilermakers Union for the customer (SunCor) is who doesnt want us driving povs onsite etc..


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

wow not much to do then hope u got a lot of good magazines







bet you know what i mean the old people get mad because thay just cant see the pic no more ant got no bumps on them hahaha ROFLMAO


----------

